# Colours of honey



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

amazing. what a difference


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

taste any different perry?


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone in the area grow buckwheat? That makes a really dark honey.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Some of my best honeys have been quite dark. I recently harvested a yard and the honey looked about like yours. I think it may have been honeydew. It is delicious. How's yours?


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't believe there is any buckwheat in this area but we did have a real good goldenrod flow so my guess is that is what the dark stuff is. It most definately has a stronger flavour than the lighter stuff which I think is mostly clover.
It's funny, out West in BC folks like the lighter honey but out here on the East coast the dark outsells it 3 to 1.

Perry


----------

